# slammed face first....again. what can I do for protection?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you are falling forward turn your head.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Find a woman who is not so concerned about looks? :laugh:

At minimum if you're going to make a habit of that, get a mouth guard. yeesh.


----------



## doylerules (Nov 19, 2010)

snowmobile helmet?


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

motorcycle helmet FTW


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you get a full face be sure to get one of these. Neck Protection That front of the helmet will increase the chance of bending your neck too far back and killing you.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

stop smokin' the ganja while riding - slows your reflexes


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

^haha 

also maybe you're hitting features you aren't ready to hit.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Cover your boards edges with silly putty so they don't catch!


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

man that second mask looks like fun.


----------



## Frank101 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure most of those posts were jokes but don't smoke or drink, I hit the feature(happened to be a huge wide rainbow box) probably 50 or more times prior and I really don't know how I caught an edge and fell it happened so fast, and I'm already ugly, also I was thrown so fast foreward that I wouldn't even have had time to turn my head if I thought of it. I've seen other smash their head on rails and shit so I imagine this is of some concern to some people and personally I've only done it twice and I've ridden prob 30/40 days this season already and a little less last season.

I'm more concerned about it happening again only harder or worse, especially if it happens coming down hard from a hit.


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Last day of my first year riding about 5 years ago. Carving hard on my heal edge on a turn, wasn't possible to catch a toe side edge but I somehow slammed my face like I did and did a perfect frontside face grind. My face was literally the only thing on the snow as I slid and my neck was bending as my body was trying to flip over again.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

are you guys double amputees with no arms or something? I would rather break an arm than break my head.... Build an instant reflex for pulling your arms infront of your impact area, your head.... In the offseason take up some sort of striking martial art or boxing to help with these reflexs..... I am not a small guy but work out enough to have enough arm/upper body strength to push myself over in a fall so im not stuck on my head...... Work out a little, if you already do then work on that reflex like your clearing something off the top of your head with your arms/upper body..... 

I like that second mask in that earlier post, that is hilarious.....


----------



## doylerules (Nov 19, 2010)

Argo said:


> are you guys double amputees with no arms or something? I would rather break an arm than break my head.... Build an instant reflex for pulling your arms infront of your impact area, your head.... In the offseason take up some sort of striking martial art or boxing to help with these reflexs..... I am not a small guy but work out enough to have enough arm/upper body strength to push myself over in a fall so im not stuck on my head...... Work out a little, if you already do then work on that reflex like your clearing something off the top of your head with your arms/upper body.....
> 
> I like that second mask in that earlier post, that is hilarious.....


I would have to disagree with this post, sometimes falls happen so fast that you do not have time to react to anything! I recently was proof of that when I thought it would be cool to see how fast I could link turns at mock 5 ! I caught an edge and fell so fast that I didn't have time to react to anything, landed on my shoulder/arm so hard that I cracked a rib! 
Mind you I was going extremely fast, and after the initail Impact
Pact I got my arms out there to turn myself around, there was no stopping that first inmpact!


----------



## Roswell (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you should take it Road Warrior style.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you are going 40 mph and you catch an edge, your head will hit the ground in about 0.08 second. Even automatic reflexes are not good enough to react to that. Dunno how fast the OP was going, but the point is that when you do an edge catch, how fast you hit the ground is determined more by how fast you were going than by gravity. It isn't a "fall", it's a rotation.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

smooth said:


> Last day of my first year riding about 5 years ago. Carving hard on my heal edge on a turn, wasn't possible to catch a toe side edge but I somehow slammed my face like I did and did a perfect frontside face grind. My face was literally the only thing on the snow as I slid and my neck was bending as my body was trying to flip over again.


Bless you & it's lucky you didn't hurt your eyes


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You tried watching other riders to see what they are doing that you aren't that keeps them from catching an edge? Binding angles, better leg endurance, detuned edges?


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

These should work well to protect your face..a bit pricey but not too bad consider you get the goggle, helmet and plastic facemask


RuRoC - Protective helmets for snowboarders and skiers


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

those ruroc helmets are pretty nice. I may get one for my son next season. thanks for posting that.


----------



## MUTCHYMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

Droid Axiom said:


>


I had to wear one of these for wrestling for a few weeks. Let me tell you; they BLOW.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You do realize a regular helmet with goggles will 95% of the time block all face shots right? The front of the helmet protrudes past your face line right? So when you fall face-forward, the first thing to make contact is the tip of the helmet, saving your face. I think you would be getting a little extravagant with those other helmet :laugh:


----------



## doylerules (Nov 19, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> You do realize a regular helmet with goggles will 95% of the time block all face shots right? The front of the helmet protrudes past your face line right? So when you fall face-forward, the first thing to make contact is the tip of the helmet, saving your face. I think you would be getting a little extravagant with those other helmet :laugh:


maybe you missed the OP, he was wearing oakleys and a helmet! his mom is posting on his behalf because she is scared that he might never find a girl if he screws up his face anymore then he already has. as it is right now it is only a face that she could love! we are simply giving soultions


JACKED!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

doylerules said:


> maybe you missed the OP, he was wearing oakleys and a helmet! his mom is posting on his behalf because she is scared that he might never find a girl if he screws up his face anymore then he already has. as it is right now it is only a face that she could love! we are simply giving soultions
> 
> 
> JACKED!


Sorry, thats what I get for not reading the whole thread.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

smooth said:


> Last day of my first year riding about 5 years ago. Carving hard on my heal edge on a turn, wasn't possible to catch a toe side edge but I somehow slammed my face like I did and did a perfect frontside face grind. My face was literally the only thing on the snow as I slid and my neck was bending as my body was trying to flip over again.


yeah but that got you laid, don't lie to me.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

why don't you just stick your hands out, pull your board up and slide head first like you're sliding or baseball or diving for a ball. that's what usually do.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

From a nice bail back in the day. Was 16 or 17 at the time...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Falling is a skill, master it:dunno:
Thats all I can think of.


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> yeah but that got you laid, don't lie to me.


HeHe....I was definitely juicing all the sympathy I could get from my girl


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like you need to get a fullface lol


----------

